# Mozilla Firefox is now Final



## Michael Morris (Nov 9, 2004)

The Firefox browser has been declared final.  Support for this browser will now be offered to correct any display glitches that occur when it is used.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Nov 9, 2004)

Woot!   

Thanks Michael, I appreciate you supporting Firefox!


----------



## barsoomcore (Nov 10, 2004)

Having upgraded, I am finding that suddenly I'm not staying logged in very reliably. I'll test more over the coming days, but wanted to post that in case others are having the same problem.

Have read the "Trouble staying logged in thread", thanks.


----------



## IronWolf (Nov 11, 2004)

Glad to see the willingness to make sure pages render correctly for FireFix users.

I've been using Firefox (previously Phoenix, Firebird, etc.) for quite some time and have had no real issues with the EnWorld site.  I haven't upgraded from 0.9.3 on my laptop, but I did upgrade on my main desktop.  No issues from either as of yet.


----------



## der_kluge (Nov 11, 2004)

I'm all for giving Microslop the shaft.  Is this a good browser?  I begrudgingly moved from Netscape a couple of years ago since I was just having too many problems with it.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Nov 11, 2004)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> Is this a good browser?




Let me put it this way: It's been my primary browser for several months now (maybe over a year?). The only thing I use IE for is downloading critical updats for XP and Office.


----------



## Morrus (Nov 11, 2004)

I've been trying it since Michael posted the above message.  Some minor formatting problems, outweighed by the convenience of tabbed browsing.


----------



## barsoomcore (Nov 11, 2004)

If you're on Windows, you owe it to yourself to use Firefox. A MUCH better browser than IE. It also makes life MUCH easier on web designers since it supports the standard technologies (HTML, CSS, etc) much, much better.

I do still see the "can't stay logged in" problem, now that I've upgraded to 1.0. Didn't happen on 0.9, so I'm not sure what's happening. Still researching, but theories are welcome.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Nov 12, 2004)

I still use 0.9.1 and do not have the staying logged in problem.

Firefox is a nice little browser.  Use it if for no other reason than the tabs.

Their email program, Thunderbird, is also very nice.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Nov 12, 2004)

Morrus said:
			
		

> Some minor formatting problems, outweighed by the convenience of tabbed browsing.




What formatting problems are you having? The only formatting issue I have on ENWorld is the highlighted/flaming moderator usernames.

Goodman Games website does format a little funny, but thats the only other thing I can think of offhand. 




			
				barsoomcore said:
			
		

> I do still see the "can't stay logged in" problem, now that I've upgraded to 1.0. Didn't happen on 0.9, so I'm not sure what's happening. Still researching, but theories are welcome.




I don't have that problem, and I upgraded to 1.0 as soon as it was available. Have you tried clearing the cache, cookies, temp files, and saved passwords?


----------



## Michael Morris (Nov 12, 2004)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> What formatting problems are you having? The only formatting issue I have on ENWorld is the highlighted/flaming moderator usernames.




I can fix that.  They work via a filter call, which is only supported in IE. However, Netscape, Mozilla and Safari all support moz- calls.  During the upgrade I'll rewrite this function to send the call that is appropriate to the browser of the user. I'll also be correcting some bugs that have plagued the system for awhile.

The only time I find myself using IE is when in the admincp of vbulletin (both here and at WotC). The reason is that the panel uses several active X controls that make it easier to use.  Since I know what they are and what they do they don't bother me there.

That said, Active X as a whole remains M$ biggest security hole in IE.  They really out to scrap it and come up with something more secure and (preferably) integrated into javascript.


----------



## The Other Librarian (Nov 12, 2004)

Like CL, I've used Firefox for a few months or more now, and I would not switch back.  Every now and then you will run into a glitch, though much less frequently than with Opera, which I used before.  I still have problems with the WYSIWYG editor here, but overall a very worthy browser.


----------



## Eridanis (Nov 12, 2004)

I've been using Firefox on the MAc and PC for a few months (since the 0.7 release), and have never experienced any login problems here. Love this new browser; we're going to start including it on our standard builds here at work pretty soon.


----------



## Marius Delphus (Nov 12, 2004)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> Let me put it this way: It's been my primary browser for several months now (maybe over a year?). The only thing I use IE for is downloading critical updats for XP and Office.



 Ditto. Once you've gotten used to tabbed browsing, it's hard to go back; and the Adblock plugin (seek it out, install it, learn it) is an absolute godsend.


----------



## Knight Otu (Nov 12, 2004)

barsoomcore said:
			
		

> I do still see the "can't stay logged in" problem, now that I've upgraded to 1.0. Didn't happen on 0.9, so I'm not sure what's happening. Still researching, but theories are welcome.



 I've upgraded from 0.9 to 1.0 shortly after seeing this thread, and I'm not having problems staying logged in, just as most others replying in this thread.


----------



## Psionicist (Nov 12, 2004)

I've used Firefox since 0.5 (then Phoenix). Here are a couple of tips for 1.0:

Go to *about:config*  (that is, write it in the address bar) Edit: (without the _, stupid forum)

Lots of settings here. 

If you change browser.tabs.showSingleWindowModePrefs to true you will get more options for tabbed browsning in Tools->Options->Advanced, such as if you allow new windows etc. (New windows are totally unnecessary when you can open them in new tabs instead, or in the current tab). It's convienent to force all links to open in the current tab, that way you will never ever need another Firefox window.

There are a few different dom.disable_window_open_feature.***. If you change these, you specify what a website can do with your browser. Personally I disable everything that changes my settings, The user (I) should be in charge, not the website. 

image.animation_mode can be set to disable GIF-animations. Change it to "none" to disable the animation altogheter, or "once" to animate once.

Here are a few others: http://kb.mozillazine.org/index.phtml?title=Firefox_:_FAQs_:_About:config_Entries

There are many nice things about Firefox. The feeling that you are in charge is one of the nicest, IMHO.


----------



## Zoatebix (Nov 13, 2004)

Broken link!

Try: http://kb.mozillazine.org/index.phtml?title=About:config_Entries

And thank you, by the way!  This is some great Firefoxy goodness that I did not know about, and would not have known about if you had not posted here.
-George


----------



## barsoomcore (Nov 13, 2004)

Today went by without any Firefox issues -- I was logged in all day.

*shrug*

Computer voodoo, I guess.

Of course, I mean, "I would have been logged in all day if surfing the forums was what I did while I was at work, which of course it isn't since I would never do that."

Hope that's clear, boss.


----------



## Zappo (Nov 14, 2004)

I've installed Direfox yesterday on both my desktop and laptop, and I can't see any reason to go back. It handles all my favorite sites fine and it has a whole bunch of better features when compared to my previous browser Netscape - which _already_ is leaps and bounds above internet exploder.


----------



## dravot (Nov 19, 2004)

I've been using Firefox for 8 months and love it. For some reason, though, my home machine refuses to let me stay logged in at ENWorld, even though the work machine does. I cannot find anything in my cookies or password management that is causing this, and it doesn't happen in any other website where my login is maintained between visits. Kinda frustrating. Any suggestions?

 The ENWorld WYSIWYG editor in Firefox is definitely having problems. I cannot use any of the dropdown options (font, color, smilies, etc). I can bold things, but I get a javascript alert box/error telling me that the command is invalid or not implemented.

 When I try to to use the editor in IE, I get a javascript error when the cursor hovers over any of the editor icons (Error in Line 96, istyles[...].0 is null or not an object)


----------



## Michael Morris (Nov 19, 2004)

The current server isn't serving up javascript files correctly to any browser, and I can't figure out why.


----------



## dravot (Nov 19, 2004)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> The current server isn't serving up javascript files correctly to any browser, and I can't figure out why.



 Funky.  =)

 Is it serving older files, or the current files (but broken)?


----------



## DaveStebbins (Nov 20, 2004)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> The current server isn't serving up javascript files correctly to any browser, and I can't figure out why.



Heck, no one's even tried to hide the fact that it's days are numbered. no wonder the poor thing is rebelling...


----------



## Davelozzi (Nov 21, 2004)

*One post at a time?*

Okay, in the past couple of days I'm having a problem with Firefox and EN World.  When I click on a thread, it's only displaying a single post, and then I have to click 'next' and wait for it to reload to see the next post.  I have not changed my preferences.  I have recently switched from an earlier version (0.8, I think) of Firefox to 1.0, but I think that was about a week ago, and that it was working okay for the first few days.


----------



## Michael Morris (Nov 21, 2004)

That's odd.  I'm using Firefox right now and I'm not having such a problem.  Hmm..  Check your User CP settings - I think there's an option there to control how many posts per page you see.


----------



## Davelozzi (Nov 21, 2004)

Well,like I said, I hadn't changed them, I had it set for "use forum default" all along.  At any rate, I just tried changing it to "show number of posts per page" and now I get multiple posts.  Then when I went back to my user cp just to check, but it shows me be back on the forum default.  However, coming back again to the thread, everything looks okay.  Pretty strange.


----------



## Dinkeldog (Nov 22, 2004)

DaveStebbins said:
			
		

> Heck, no one's even tried to hide the fact that it's days are numbered. no wonder the poor thing is rebelling...




I believe that the current plan is to continue using the current server in some capacity.  

See, big guy.  We still love you!


----------

